# Palm before a storm?



## farnush (Dec 12, 2004)

which formula one driver..... probably schumacher when he came here... which presidents BUSH ?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

50% is true
50% is pure bullshit


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

i just dont think the culture of dubai is suited to a metro
But i think its some people there will learn to cope with. Just have wait and see


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

i think many will be forced into going on it out of despair at the traffic levels if anything


----------



## Emir of Ketir (Jan 27, 2005)

Nothing new here, everyone knows that apartments where added to make numbers meet. 

I am still wondering when the elevated road above SZR will be announced.


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

its time to open up a bike shop in dubai, wot could be better than riding in the 50C heat and being knocked over by a carrera gt


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Someone should slap the writter witha big aluminium sign with 'Dubai Metro/Train/whatever' written on it. then take a photo and mail it too the telegraph, who can prnt another article on how good the view of the inccident was from le reve.


----------



## source26 (Jun 27, 2005)

just imagine enjoying a secluded palm beach with crystal waters..
just you, your family, a soft drink and..
50,000 other people
:lol:

true or bullshit, Im always wondering with the unbelievable growth of dubai 
how they are going to supply energy needs, food, transportation, water, sewege
to all those hyndreds of thousands of new people..so this article I think only starts to
deal with the problems.

As for palm island, I just dont think the writer thought of a nice invention: why not have air conditioned transportation boats? isnt it an invention desperatly waiting to be realised?

but yes an entire city based on two three highways.. well its the case with all cities and it always is a giant problem. maybe more towers will have helipads, seeing as tehy are aiming for the rich anyway..


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

*...*

^^ You must read more about infrastructure in Dubai before worrying.

As for Palm Jumeirah, it won’t have a metro. Instead it will have a 78 km monorail with four main stations plus three more. Arabic Source


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

same difference


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

source26 said:


> just imagine enjoying a secluded palm beach with crystal waters..
> just you, your family, a soft drink and..
> 50,000 other people
> :lol:



want to be alone? by on the world :bash:


----------



## SKYMTL (Jan 21, 2005)

Bullshit some of it may be but it does raise some interesting questions about infrastructure-building in Dubai. It is as simple as this: in nearly every case throughout the world the infrastructure is built BEFORE the development has begun. Personally, I think that the government has been in a state of shock at the housing market explosion in Dubai and now they are rushing to catch up. Capacity for water, waste, power and civilian traffic and needs to be addressed before towers housing 2000+ people are built. To all accounts, Dubai has not done this. 

Being part of an investment company expanding to Dubai, many of the reports about infrastructure that we have been getting from our people in-country are very disturbing. That will not discourage us from investing there because the potential there is incredible.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

That's what I was thinking. After they've started building all the towers it seems that only now are they starting to build the infrastructure. All those interchanges should have been done before the buildings.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

junction 5 is already a nightmare, we avoid it most of the time now


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

thats why they rebuild it.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

you mean starting to rebuild it 4 years after the first EH residents moved in? some common sense is lacking on their part (the city planners)


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

well it was enough as long as only EH were occupied...


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

they started selling meadows and springs villas back in 2003, they should have started upgrading the interchange back then, not now.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

right , you are. juicyfruit.


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

How many people do u guys suppose are living in the Emirates Hills/Meadows/Springs community?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

There are around 800 villas in the Lakes, normally 2 parents 2 children, so 3200 people, the Meadows Springs and Hills are much bigger, so around ten to twenty thousand?


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey Juiced,

If u dont mind, could u tell me what the rents are for a 4 BR villa in the Lakes. I am considering moving, so enquiring. Also, what do u think of it there? Do u like it or would have preferred to stay elsewhere?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

as far as the springs go, i think each complex has around 300 villas, and there are atleast 17 [perhaps 20] of them...

this realy ads up!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

docc said:


> Hey Juiced,
> 
> If u dont mind, could u tell me what the rents are for a 4 BR villa in the Lakes. I am considering moving, so enquiring. Also, what do u think of it there? Do u like it or would have preferred to stay elsewhere?


Take a look at the site http://www.emaar.ae/Developments/TheLakes/Index.asp for floorplans (not all of them look listed though) and call the leasing office 043674666 to see if theres any villas available, but theres a very long waiting list at the minute which can take months to clear :runaway: 
I think the 4 br detached villas start at around dhs130000 upwards or so, the 3br villas and townhouses are obviously a little less. Its great here, its very very green and theres lots of extra facilities like a community centre. we wouldn't really move anywhere else unless we were moving into a house we bought on another development. if you have any other questions feel free to ask


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

i think there are around 600 villas in the hills, and 300-400 in each meadows complex? it does add up and i dont know what they were thinking leaving the ic-5 upgrade till this late!


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

well they had to keep the old bridge there for construction of the marina [they took the sand over the bridge to make the hills], no point fuckin up a new bridge. but as soon as that was done they should have begun. i suppose it isnt easy, the palm, jlt, marina and hills all coming up at the same time and so close. but city planing! please plan the city!


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

@Juiced,

Thanx for the info mate. I am also considering the new creek villa's near Park Hyatt. Any first hand impressions about those? I was just wondering, if the Villa's in such an upscale place such as Emirates Lakes only cost AED 130k, then how much do you guys think the apartments in The Residences, Burj Dubai should cost, say for a 2BR or a 3BR place? I know there is no correlation, but i was just wondering about the price ceiling there.

Appreciate any input.

Cheers,
Docc.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Definatly go for the one on the creek!

they are the best villas in dubai at the moment.

its right in the heart of the city but calmly on the creeks waters!
although traffic isnt great at rush hour, your pretty close to everything anyhow.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

the creek ones look ok from the outside have never been in but think of the location. you are literally f**ked if you want to make your way over to szr or jumeira especially on the weekends because of all the traffic gridlock. i would stay on this side of the creek, take a look at the green community too its on emirates road in jebel ali but theres hardly any traffic so the journey by car isnt that far http://www.up.ae/gc


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

docc said:


> @Juiced,
> 
> Thanx for the info mate. I am also considering the new creek villa's near Park Hyatt. Any first hand impressions about those? I was just wondering, if the Villa's in such an upscale place such as Emirates Lakes only cost AED 130k, then how much do you guys think the apartments in The Residences, Burj Dubai should cost, say for a 2BR or a 3BR place? I know there is no correlation, but i was just wondering about the price ceiling there.
> 
> ...


right now, apartments are slightly more expensive to rent than villas e.g. a three bed at Al Seef tower on the marina is 160k (down from 180k a few months ago) but i think rents on apartments will fall even further next year.
i dont think anyone could give you an exact rental figure for apartments at the residences, burj, etc yet because its very hard to predict and it all lies on how the market swallows the thousands of apartment at the marina and jbr in 2006-7. whatever happens those apartments especially burj dubai ones will be higher rent wise than other places because you have the associated prestige of an address in the world's tallest


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

Yea, thats pretty much what i was thinking too. Thanks for all the input guys. I am really in a fix, n cant decide on a place right now. The traffic situation is the biggest thing that i am considering right now.

On a side note, has anyone had a chance to look at those 14k sq.ft penthouses in Le Reve tower and what prices they happen to be going at? They really intrigue me for some odd reason...

Cheers,
Docc.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

You are going to have traffic everywhere in dubai. but to get from DCGC to jumeriah or SZR road will be quicker than coming from 'New Dubai' [marina greens, green comunity et al.] 

And on top of that you are closer to a lot of other places in deira, and bur dubai.


----------

